# advice on lamb bar please?



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

So I am getting a few too many bottle babies to feed from bottles. Right now I have four but will be getting two or three more. I was thinking of getting a lamb bar. What are your opinions on this. I worry that some will over eat and some will not get enough. Also how do you decide how much to put in? Do you warm the milk or feed it cold? Just a lot of questions from a worry wart that doesn't want to do anything wrong.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have used one in the past with good results. I used it once the kids were a bit older I think they were 3 weeks at the time. I made sure they were good at stopping once full. What I did was get them used to cold milk then I filled the bucket with more then enough for the group of them and put ziplocks with frozen water in them to keep it cool. I left it out about a hour and would do that 2x a day. 

You also can design one that is basicly a bottle rack. Then each kid gets their own bottle and you can watch and make sure they stay on theirs and that way you know what each got.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks. I think I will get to work on it


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I feed mine cold milk in a lamb bar from birth, as much as they want. Because it is cold, they dont overeat. It has been a lifesaver for me as I work full time so I cant bottle feed. Their temperament is great, just as friendly as bottle babies but not overly pushy/obnoxious. They have manners and know they are goats not people!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Karen. I have noticed that. They aren't quite as pushy. I am going to order one. Wher do you get yours?


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I can't get my kids to drink from those grey nipples even when introduced at birth. They all prefer the pritchered nipples.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

hee hee. i made mine! it was ridiculously easy and much cheaper. i use an esky/cooler so the milk stays cold. had to buy the right size drill bit. black lar nipples and some tubing. first feeding warm colostrum from a bottle with the same nipple, then obto the lambar. they learn very quick. mine is 22L i filled it about half for seven kids around two weeks old.


----------



## amiandhergoats (Nov 14, 2012)

I just tried the Lambar for the first time last night. What a disaster! I had read that it's best to lead each kid to the bar individually. NONE of them wanted to take the nipple. They prefer the Pritchard nipple and will pull and chew on it until they get enough milk out when they get bigger! I've heard the Lambar is a lifesaver (I had started getting bruises from my kids attacking me and getting pushy at feeding time.) 

Does anyone have any tips? These kids just don't get it! One of them is drinking from a dish now, so I will work with her that way. Maybe I will try putting the grey nipple on the nursing bottle today. I'll make sure to wait to take a shower until after!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

keren said:


> hee hee. i made mine! it was ridiculously easy and much cheaper. i use an esky/cooler so the milk stays cold. had to buy the right size drill bit. black lar nipples and some tubing. first feeding warm colostrum from a bottle with the same nipple, then obto the lambar. they learn very quick. mine is 22L i filled it about half for seven kids around two weeks old.


How did you get the black nipples connected. That would be great because that is what mine are on. Do the grey attachments you buy work like that?


----------

